# 1986 nissan d21 4x4 truck



## mr1006 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a 1986 nissan hardbody d21 with 2.4 litter have replaced fuel pump, plugs, wires, ecm, throttle body,and distrubutor, along with cap and rotary was told to set gap on ngk plugs at .032 truck runs fine until i nail the punch it once it gets to 4000 rpm it starts spurting and acting like its either out of gas or not enough fire only does this when its driven plus gas milage is pathetic any help would be nice


----------

